
Emoji Don't Mean What They Used To - anuragsoni
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/02/how-new-emoji-are-changing-pictorial-language/582400/
======
clintonc
As part of an older generation, it took a while for me to understand how the
specificity of emojis is an improvement over regular emoticons. I found myself
thinking in terms similar to the author, and I find that somewhat ironic. (I
also find it ironic that my mother, of an even older generation, skipped right
over emoticons and uses a lot of emojis.)

